# Hab da mal eine frage!



## Black Hawk 04 (7. April 2005)

Ich bin anfänger im BMX fahren und bekomme keinen Bunny Hop hin!
Kann mir einer einen tip geben wie das geht??

THX


----------



## s1c (7. April 2005)

vorderrad hoch, hinterrad nachziehen, fertig.

üben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (7. April 2005)

vorn ziehen, hinten nachziehn.

und üben üben üben.

cheers
crossie


----------



## Fabse (7. April 2005)

jau, da is alles gesacht..halt arsch mit hoch kriegen....


----------



## cryptic. (7. April 2005)

füße um die pedalen krallen


----------



## Black Hawk 04 (8. April 2005)

Wie den ich hab keine Fußhacken oder Klickpedale,wie sol ich das bik den hinten hoch krigen???


----------



## RISE (8. April 2005)

Du drückst dich richtig in die Pedalen rein, ziehst das Vorderrad hoch und probierst dann durch anwinkeln deiner Knie das Hinterrad hochzuziehen.
 Das bekommt man nur hin,wenn man wirklich übt. Probier sonst erstmal Front und Heck gleichzeitig hochzuziehen. Man kommt zwar nicht so hoch,aber es ist erstmal schneller zu lernen.


----------



## cryptic. (8. April 2005)

nach dem lenker ziehen am besten gleich gewicht nacht vorne und dann halt "krallen"^^


----------



## man1ac (8. April 2005)

kannst ja auch erstmal probieren nur das hinterrad hochzuziehen also so das das vr auf dem bodebleibt.

einfach ein weing nach vorne lehnen und mit den pedalen komische sachen machen.


ach ******** wie soll man das erklären

aber wie es schon alle sagen üben üben üben und nochmals üben


----------



## moo (8. April 2005)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Probier sonst erstmal Front und Heck gleichzeitig hochzuziehen.



Das würd ich keinem raten, da es Arbeit is sich das anzugewöhnen und viel schlimmere Arbeit sich das dann wieder abzugewöhnen und somit völlig überflüssig. Spreche aus eigener Erfahrung. Eher erst mal nur Hinterrad hochziehen lernen.


----------



## s1c (8. April 2005)

und versuchen über sachen rüber zu springen so hab ich es gemacht ;D

also dosen, flaschen, gulli deckel alles was so in der straße rum liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Hawk 04 (8. April 2005)

thx! leutz! ich werd jetzt mal üben üben üben!


----------



## MrHansWurst (10. April 2005)

also, vorderrag hochziehen und dann nhinten nachziehen, also den lenkernach vorne drehen!!!!


----------



## crossie (10. April 2005)

MrHansWurst schrieb:
			
		

> also, vorderrag hochziehen  wurde doch schon gesagt? und dann nhinten nachziehen, also den lenkernach vorne drehen!!!! LENKER NACH VORNE DREHN?  meiner ist fest.... da geht das garnicht...


----------



## MrHansWurst (15. April 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

>




ne, nur quasi die bewegung!!!!


----------



## Renegado (16. April 2005)

Was die leute eigentlich an nem Bunny Hop haben,den sieht man ja noch relativ wenn man ma ein wenig im Skatepark fährt wie der geht ... mitm Ollie beim Skateboarden versteh ichs ja noch des ma das ne sieht wie das so funzt aber beim BMXen hmmm naja is ja uch wurscht nur den trick zu perfektionieren is schwer da ma 6 euro paletten hoch kommen *lach*


----------



## Flatpro (16. April 2005)

ab 90cm wirds knifflig.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Hawk 04 (24. April 2005)

Ich kriegs immer noch nit hin !
ich will ja auch nit 90 cm hoch springen nur so 10-30 cm!

aber ich werde noch üben!
 bald kann ichs (nach ca 3jahren,40 Knochen brüchen 2 Bikes usw.)


----------



## Hertener (24. April 2005)

Grob gesagt:
Du reißt das Vorderrad hoch, als wenn Du nach hinten überkippen wolltest. Willst Du aber natürlich nicht.   Wenn Das Vorderrad oben ist springst Du hoch und ziehst das Fahrrad dabei mit. Dabei verlagerst Du das Gewicht nach vorne, um das Vorderrad wieder nach unten zudrücken. Gleichzeitig ziehst Du das Hinterrad noch nach. Das "Krallen" auf den Pedalen funktioniert am besten, wenn Du die Füße nach unten abkippst, so als wolltest Du auf Zehenspitzen stehen. Dann krallt sich das Profil Deiner Schuhe in die Spikes der Pedalen und Du kannst das Hinterrad besser ziehen.
Du kannst das auch ganz gut mit einem normalen Straßenfahrrad und einem Boardstein üben. Das Vorderrad bekommst Du immer hoch.  Wenn Du nun noch eine eine 8 im Hinterrad vermeiden möchtest, z.B. weil's Mamas Rad ist, musst Du Dir was einfallen lassen. Aber es geht.


----------



## Black Hawk 04 (5. Mai 2005)

Ich hab jetzt fast jeden tag geübt aber ich krieg es immer noch nit hin!
Vorderrad hoch is kla aber wie soll man daas hinterrad hoch kriegen????


----------



## Renegado (5. Mai 2005)

Sorry wenn dus immer noch nich hon kriegst isses ned dein sport ich habs nachm 3 Versuch gekonnt (son paar cm) Villei sollteste ma an Skaten denken, das kannste villei besser


----------



## Black Hawk 04 (6. Mai 2005)

Ha Ha very funy!
Ich kan soweit ja alles!
Aber der scheiß Bunnyhop!


----------



## Flatpro (6. Mai 2005)

Black Hawk 04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ha Ha very funy!
> Ich kan soweit ja alles!
> Aber der scheiß Bunnyhop!


so, gewinnspiel, was an dieser aussage stimmt hier nicht?


----------



## Renegado (6. Mai 2005)

Aja du kannst also schon den Tailwhip? Is ja geil , respect! Hast du auchn paar Fotos ? Ich mein son Bunny Hop pfff verzichte druf das braucht keiner , wenn du schon alles kannst! Dan kannst ja uch überall glei dein 360° runter machn , RESPECT!


----------



## MaGarikk ! (6. Mai 2005)

Man macht ihn doch nicht so feddich ...Auch wenn er noch keine Mühle hat, ists doch wohl nicht so schlimm, oder ?


----------



## flying sash (6. Mai 2005)

MaGarikk ! schrieb:
			
		

> Man macht ihn doch nicht so feddich ...Auch wenn er noch keine Mühle hat, ists doch wohl nicht so schlimm, oder ?


streitschlichter


----------



## Flatpro (6. Mai 2005)

flying sash schrieb:
			
		

> streitschlichter


yes!!!!1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaGarikk ! (6. Mai 2005)

flying sash schrieb:
			
		

> streitschlichter




Wat !?Wer bist du denn ?


----------



## Black Hawk 04 (6. Mai 2005)

so meinte ich das nit!
Ich kann bis jetzt nur noch die Tricks die Anfänger können!
aber ca. 2cm kann ich es jetzt ,hab heute die ganze zeit geübt!


----------



## jimbim (6. Mai 2005)

bleibst du aufm bike sitzen oda was????


----------



## Flatpro (7. Mai 2005)

Black Hawk 04 schrieb:
			
		

> so meinte ich das nit!
> Ich kann bis jetzt nur noch die Tricks die Anfänger können!
> aber ca. 2cm kann ich es jetzt ,hab heute die ganze zeit geübt!


bunny isn anfängertrick


----------



## MaGarikk ! (7. Mai 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> bleibst du aufm bike sitzen oda was????




lol wo dus sagst ...Daran kanns auch liegen


----------



## Voxom (17. Juli 2005)

Ja also wie soll ich das machen hinten hoch vorne is ja ganz einfach!!


----------



## jimbim (17. Juli 2005)

hab da was is zwar für mtb aba für bmx is das selbe  
HIER 
und hier mit vids (die sind echt extrem  )
die mit den vids 
viel glück


----------

